# CRIMSON PEAK Arrives On Digital HD Jan. 26 & Blu-Ray & DVD Feb. 9



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE VISIONARY DIRECTOR GUILLERMO DEL TORO
COMES THE STUNNING GOTHIC HORROR STARRING
TOM HIDDLESTON, JESSICA CHASTAIN, MIA WASIKOWSKA, AND CHARLIE HUNNAM

*CRIMSON PEAK*

AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD JANUARY 26, 2016
BLU-RAY™COMBO PACK, DVD AND ON DEMAND FEBRUARY 9, 2016
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT AND LEGENDARY PICTURES

Universal City, California, December 8, 2015 – A sheltered young woman abandons the safe certainty of her upbringing for life with an alluring aristocrat on a remote English estate in Crimson Peak, a visually stunning and intensely disturbing thriller from writer and director Guillermo del Toro (Pan’s Labyrinth, Hellboy), coming to Digital HD on January 26, 2016, and Blu-ray™ Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand on February 9, 2016, from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment and Legendary Pictures. Brilliantly unforgettable visuals and an atmosphere steeped in dread make Crimson Peak an elegant, gorgeously realized and completely original horror mystery that has been declared “a masterpiece” by Fox-TV. The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack comes with more than an hour of bonus features that reveal some of the terrifying secrets hidden behind the doors of sinister Allerdale Hall. 

>From the imagination of director Guillermo del Toro comes a terrifying Gothic romance masterpiece starring Tom Hiddleston (The Avengers, Thor series), Jessica Chastain (Zero Dark Thirty, The Help), Mia Wasikowska (Alice in Wonderland, Stoker) and Charlie Hunnam (Pacific Rim, FX’s “Sons of Anarchy”).

BONUS FEATURES EXCLUSIVELY ON BLU-RAYTM

I Remember Crimson Peak: A series of interviews with director Guillermo del Toro and his standout cast, Mia Wasikowska, Tom Hiddleston and Jessica Chastain.
A Living Thing: An army of artisans was amassed to construct the Sharpe mansion on North America’s largest soundstage. Witness first-hand and in great detail the construction of Del Toro’s most elaborate set to date.
A Primer on Gothic Romance: Employing his encyclopedic knowledge and passion for the genre, Guillermo del Toro traces the lineage of Gothic Romance in cinema. Using Crimson Peak as the basis, Del Toro outlines the history of cinematic terror and illuminates the differences between traditional scares and elevated horror.
Crimson Phantoms: Del Toro’s approach to make-up effects is discussed by award-winning effects house DDT. In this piece, they offer an exclusive look inside their workshop, where they deconstruct the creation of the film’s most disturbing prosthetic effects. The discussion delves into the mythology of these elegant creatures and how Del Toro’s belief in the supernatural informed the design and narrative of the ghosts.
Hand Tailored Gothic: Costume designer Kate Hawley unravels her collaboration with Del Toro and reveals the symbolism constantly at play in the wardrobe’s design.


BLU-RAYTM and DVD BONUS FEATURES

Deleted Scenes
The Light and Dark of Crimson Peak: Crimson Peak offers a stylized turn of the century with carefully crafted visuals that provide the perfect backdrop for Del Toro’s brand of psychological horror. Follow the phases of production to discover a booming America and a dark and removed England portrayed with a multi-layered sophistication unlike any seen in recent cinema.
Beware Of Crimson Peak: Tom Hiddleston (Sir Thomas Sharpe) offers a walking tour of the many secret spaces in Allerdale Hall.
Feature Commentary with co-writer and Director Guillermo Del Toro



SYNOPSIS
When her heart is stolen by a seductive stranger, a young woman is swept away to a house atop a mountain of blood-red clay— a place filled with secrets that will haunt her forever. Between desire and darkness, between mystery and madness, lies the truth behind Crimson Peak. From the imagination of director Guillermo del Toro (Pan's Labyrinth) comes a terrifying, gothic romance masterpiece starring Tom Hiddleston, Jessica Chastain, Mia Wasikowska and Charlie Hunnam.


FILMMAKERS:
Cast: Mia Wasikowska, Jessica Chastain, Tom Hiddleston, Charlie Hunnam
Directed By: Guillermo del Toro
Written By: Guillermo del Toro, Matthew Robbins
Produced By: Guillermo del Toro, Thomas Tull, Jon Jashni, Callum Green
Executive Produced By: Jillian Share 
Director of Photography: Dan Laustsen
Production Designer: Thomas Sanders
Edited By: Bernat Vilaplana
Composer: Fernando Velázquez
Costume Designer: Kate Hawley

TECHNICAL INFORMATION BLU-RAY™:
Street Date: February 9, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61163118 (US) / 61163115 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1
Rating: R for bloody violence, some sexual content and brief strong language
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 
Sound: English 7.1 DTS:X Immersive Audio, 2.0 DTS Headphone:X, 2.0 Dolby Digital, French and Spanish DTS Digital Surround 5.1
Run Time: 1 hour, 59 minutes

TECHNICAL INFORMATION DVD
Street Date: February 9, 2016
Copyright: 2016 Universal Pictures Home Entertainment
Selection Number: 61163120 (US) / 61163114 (CDN)
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.85:1
Rating: R for bloody violence, some sexual content and brief strong language
Languages/Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French Subtitles 
Sound: English Dolby Digital 5.1, Dolby Digital 2.0, French and Spanish Dolby Digital 5.1
Run Time: 1 hour, 59 minutes​


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

This film has always looked intriguing. I am most likely going to do a blind buy on this one Mike but if you review it I might just decide based on your review.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

asere said:


> This film has always looked intriguing. I am most likely going to do a blind buy on this one Mike but if you review it I might just decide based on your review.


I plan on reviewing it, so look forward to it. I've bee dying to see this since I'm a die hard Del Toro fan


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I plan on reviewing it, so look forward to it. I've bee dying to see this since I'm a die hard Del Toro fan


Yeah me too. Pan's Labyrinth being one on my favorites! Looking forward to your review.


----------

